# مساعدة في شراء عازل موصول اوتوماتيكي لانفرتر 1500w



## pcgames0033 (14 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
املك انفرتر 1500w
بطارية 12 فولت 200 امبير
عندي انفرتر ولكن الشاحن الذي فية 5 امبير (يعني ضعيف)
1- اريد شاحن 20 امبير اوتوماتيكي عند يشحن البطارية فل يتوقف عن الشحن تلقائي بدون ما افصل الكهرباء عنة...

2-(اريد عازل وموصل اوتوماتيكي)عندما تكون الكهرباء موصلة يعزل البطارية عن الانفرتر وعند انقطاع الكهرباء يوصل البطارية بالانفرتر...
اريد بين الانفرتر والبطارية كونكتور يعمل على حال اتصال الكهرباء يكون مقطوعا و في حال انقطاع الكهرباء يكون موصولا
اريد اسم كونكتور او صورتة حتى استطيع ان اجدة


----------



## عبد الستار الجوهري (15 يوليو 2011)

pcgames0033 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> املك انفرتر 1500w
> بطارية 12 فولت 200 امبير
> عندي انفرتر ولكن الشاحن الذي فية 5 امبير (يعني ضعيف)
> ...


 تحتاج 2 كونتاكتور كل منهم 30 امبر (في حدود 6 او 7 كيلو وات ) لكل كونتاكتور اضافى الى الملامسات الرئيسية الثلاثة يجب ان يشمل كل منهم عل 2 ملامس مفتوح و 2 ملامس مغلق ؛ مغناطيس الكونتاكتور يجب ان يكون 220 فولت (او 110 فولت) حسب مصدر الشبكة عندكم .
كما تحتاج قاطعين كل منهما 25 امبر و قاطعين كل منهما 6 امبر .

سارسل لك الدائرة لاحقا 
ارفق لك صورة من الكونتاكتور (له انواع ) 

تحياتي


----------



## pcgames0033 (15 يوليو 2011)

شكراً اخي الغالي على تعاونك ولكن انا ليس خبير في الكهرباء
هل توجد اي قطعة تباع عندما تكون الكهرباء موجودة يقطع الانفرتر عن البطارية وعند عدم وجود الكهرباء يوصل الانفرتر بالبطارية

ارفق الصورة وسوف اعرضها على خبير كهرباء ربما يساعدني

وشكراً لتعاونك الرائع


----------



## عبد الستار الجوهري (15 يوليو 2011)

pcgames0033 قال:


> شكراً اخي الغالي على تعاونك ولكن انا ليس خبير في الكهرباء
> هل توجد اي قطعة تباع عندما تكون الكهرباء موجودة يقطع الانفرتر عن البطارية وعند عدم وجود الكهرباء يوصل الانفرتر بالبطارية
> 
> ارفق الصورة وسوف اعرضها على خبير كهرباء ربما يساعدني
> ...


ارفق لك الدائرة و التي يجب ان يقوم بتحضيرها لك شخص تقني بالكهرباء وهي دائرة بسيطة التحضير .
نصيحتي لك بشراء يو بي اس لأجل الحاسبة و التلفاز و الاجهزة الالكترونية لانه يأمن لك الكهرباء بدون انقطاع و استعمل الانفرتر الموجود للانارة و المروحة ؛ كل ما تحتاجه ان هو بطارية اضافية يمكن ربطها على التوازي إما مع بطارية الانفرتر او اليو بي اس لاعطاء مدة اطول في استعمال الكهرباء عند قطع الشبكة .
للأسف لا يمكنني مساعدتك اكثر من هذا ولكن اذا حصل و كان لك صديق يفهم في الكهرباء و عنده سؤال عندها يمكن الرد عليه .
تحياتي


----------



## أحمدبيك (15 يوليو 2011)

أجل عزيزي توجد قطع تعمل على توصيل الإنفيرتر في حال انقطاع الكهرباء، وفصل الانفيرتر عند عودة الكهرباء. 

ولكن لدي سؤال، لماذا لا تشتري جهاز ups يقوم بهذه العملية كلية؟


----------



## pcgames0033 (15 يوليو 2011)

انا املك انفرتر وكذلك املك ups
ولكن ups فترتة اقل يعني ياخذ ربع ساعة ويطفى اما الانفرتر ياخذ 5 ساعات حسب الخرج او الاستهلاك
انا املك ups 600W هل اقدر اشبك علية بطارية 200 امبير 12 فولت 
وكيف اشحنها تحتاج شاحن خارجي ؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 يوليو 2011)

اخى
لو اشتريت شاحن أتوماتيكى فهو يتولى الشحن و عند تمامه يفصل البطارية و يقوم بما يسمى Keep Alive أى يعطيها نبضات أو جهد منخفض ثابت للحفاظ على تمام شحن البطارية فإن لم يتم الحفاظ على شحن البطارية ستفرغ ذاتيا و تذكر أن كل من لديه سيارة و ينوى السفر يوكل شحص بتدويرها كل فترة لعدة أسباب منها استمرار شحنة البطارية


----------



## عبد الستار الجوهري (16 يوليو 2011)

pcgames0033 قال:


> انا املك انفرتر وكذلك املك ups
> ولكن ups فترتة اقل يعني ياخذ ربع ساعة ويطفى اما الانفرتر ياخذ 5 ساعات حسب الخرج او الاستهلاك
> انا املك ups 600w هل اقدر اشبك علية بطارية 200 امبير 12 فولت
> وكيف اشحنها تحتاج شاحن خارجي ؟


نعم يمكنك استخدام هذه البطارية مع اليو بي اس و لكن استخدم شاحن منفصل .


----------

